# Radio 4 - women's hour today - topic on childlessness



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Excellent interview today -just caught it on catch up.
The lady speaks of the links between childlessness and grief and the negative stereotypes attached to females without children.


----------



## FrankieFrankie (Sep 24, 2013)

Bother - only just seen this post.  and its not on iplayer any more.  I spend half my life listening to radio 4


----------

